# @dtsclipper: Alles gute zum Geburtstag!



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

Das Grauen lauert in der Zwischenablage !!

Was heute darin lauer? Die Geburtstagsgrüße.

Alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Schön das Du, dass Forum mit Deinem Wissen beglückst. Mach weiter so und feier schön!

Gruß
zotos


----------



## crash (4 Januar 2008)

Von mir auch die Besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag


----------



## OHGN (4 Januar 2008)

@dtsclipper: So Du denn heute wirklich Geburtstag hast (ich muss mich da ja auf die Aussage von zotos verlassen):
*Alles Gute :sm24: *
.


----------



## HDD (4 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

HDD


----------



## mst (4 Januar 2008)

:sm24: Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Januar 2008)

@OHGN
ZoToS hat vollkommen Recht.
Im letzten Jahrtausend irgendwann mittags an diesem Datum fand meine Indienststellung mit IBN nach neunmonatiger Bauphase statt.


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Januar 2008)

@ ZoToS:


zotos schrieb:


> Das Grauen lauert in der Zwischenablage !!
> 
> Was heute darin lauer? Die Geburtstagsgrüße.
> 
> ...


 
Achte auf Deine Grammatick!

Und was das Wissen angeht, gegen DICH kann ich nicht anstinken...

Aber ich arbeite daran!


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2008)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> ...
> Achte auf Deine Grammatick!
> ...



Die Kollegen im Chat nennen mich des öfteren schon maxi ;o( 

Ich habe aber keine Lust daran zu arbeiten.


----------



## gingele (4 Januar 2008)

Ich will mich natülich den Geburtagswünschen anschließen.

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Festtag


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Januar 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, auch wenn du aus der pfalz kommst.


----------



## Kai (4 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Januar 2008)

... und auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag ...


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> auch von mir alles gute, auch wenn du aus der pfalz kommst.



... Soll doch wohl hoffentlich ... WEIL ... heißen  !!!!

Denn wir Pfälzer sind die einzig wahren Bayern !

... grins ... dtsclipper


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

*na denn von mir ...*

... auch nochmal alles Gute! (irgendwie war ich doch heute schon im Forum - aber das hier hab bis gerade eben verpennt  )

:s1: :s1:    :s16: Hoch sollst Du leben!


----------



## IBN-Service (5 Januar 2008)

Hallo Clipper,

auch ich wünsch dir das Beste
zu deinem Wiegenfeste!

Gruß,

Jürgen.


----------

